# Better grip for aluminum axiom ocularis



## T-REX (Jun 10, 2017)

This is my first post so i apologize if this is in the wrong section of the forum. A few years ago I really got into shooting slingshots and purchased a few slingshots from simpleshot and one of them was the aluminum axiom ocularis. I'm just getting back into shooting again and would like to know if y'all have some advice on wrapping materials / wrapping techniques in order to have better grip with sweaty hands.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Some guys use a shrink handle wrap.


----------



## T-REX (Jun 10, 2017)

That's a great idea. I'll check out some options on line for the shrink wrap option. Do you have any suggestions?


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

This stuff

https://www.amazon.com/WFLNHB-Fishing-Waterproof-Insulation-Lengths/dp/B07RSXG49F/ref=sr_1_1_sspa?keywords=shrink+wrap+grip&qid=1564132176&s=gateway&sr=8-1-spons&psc=1

https://www.amazon.com/BestPartsCom-X-Tube-Shrink-Tubing-Lengths/dp/B0769VDV14/ref=sr_1_6?keywords=shrink+wrap+grip&qid=1564132194&s=gateway&sr=8-6


----------



## T-REX (Jun 10, 2017)

Here's what I'm currently putting on it for better grip. Is newbaums cloth grip tape i use on bikes bars.


----------



## T-REX (Jun 10, 2017)

Thank you! I'll get some and try it out.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Hockey tape / Racquet tape / Handlebar tape should also work just fine. Hockey tape also comes in camo which is popular.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

An old bicycle inner tube slipped on with the aid of rubbing alcohol is a free solution .


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

I use vet wrap, it binds to its self and is really cheap at my local tractor supply co.


----------



## T-REX (Jun 10, 2017)

These are all great options! Thank you for your advice and suggestions. I'll try them all out in the coming months as I've got the slingshot bug real bad. Thank you


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Another option that feels really nice to the hand, and it not permanent if you wanted to take it off, is to get some

deer hide leather lacings, fairly long, and do a wrap with it, securing the tag end under the wrapped portion, kind of like

wrap and tuck for flat band attachments, but the tag end gets pulled under the lacing so it is hidden.

Similar in fashion to this, but not with braided leather...unless you wanted that.


----------



## T-REX (Jun 10, 2017)

I really like the dear hide wrap idea. I'll for sure give that one a go. I imagine it'll last long as well.


----------

